# Crate Separater



## Diann (Apr 25, 2011)

We previously had a large lab so have a very large kennel. I'm wondering if anyone has ever modified a large kennel into a bedroom and bathroom for a havanese. I've seen an advertisement for a "puppy apartment," which is what I'd like to create with an existing kennel already owned. I don't know how I'd separate the sleeping area from the potty area or if that'd be necessay since the kennel is so large. Thoughts? Opinions? Experiences+


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm not so sure about those puppy apartments seems they defeat the whole purpose of crate training. I think it'd create more confusion than success in the long run.

With my litters I have my set up as such: den+bed/potty area/food + play

Like this:
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/breedingdogs/pottytrainingpuppies3weeks.htm

Many forum members have had great success with a set up like this: http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/puppy-playroom-amp-doggy-den


----------

